# Looking for Non-migratory NYS Beekeepers to participate in grant



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

This is my first time posting anything on beesource so I hope that I do things correctly.
I recently received a USDA Specialty Crop Grant through NYS Ag & Markets. The very long title of the grant is _A Demonstration of the Feasibility of a Northeast-based Honeybee Production Industry While Meeting the Challenge of the Newest Disease to Hit New York State Honeybees_. Under the grant, I am supposed to produce 150 nucs and 600 queens per year for three years. These bees will be available at 1/2 the normal price. In return beekeepers that work with me will have to cooperate in having their bees inspected and will have to keep track of their bees for the sake of selecting breeder queens that are resistant to nosema ceranae. My bees are already resistant to varroa.
You can learn more info about my operation at johnstonshoneybeefarm.com.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Write me at [email protected]

I have 20 apiaries in the northeast corner of NY


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i have my bees at my house and i have been keeping bees for the past 6 years. i do not use any chemicals in my hives. if you want to reach me you can call me at my house (315)594-1069


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

could you be a litle more specific about what we would be providing, you would be providing? I have hives in nelson, caz, and chittnango and would be interesuted, also my partner may also be interested depending what is involved. You say the hives must be inspected, by you or the state, we haven't been able to find the inspector in that county??between use we have about 150 hives going into winter.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Micheal, congrats on the Grant. I saw the reactions that were posted after the newspaper article. People who don't know much of anything about the importance of bees sure can be jealous.

Good luck and I hope you make some headway in this area. Have you thought about contacting the Rulisons? They don't migrate.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael Johnston said:


> This is my first time posting anything on beesource so I hope that I do things correctly.
> I recently received a USDA Specialty Crop Grant through NYS Ag & Markets. The very long title of the grant is _A Demonstration of the Feasibility of a Northeast-based Honeybee Production Industry While Meeting the Challenge of the Newest Disease to Hit New York State Honeybees_.


Not in NY, but have implemented a Sustainable Agriculture SARE grant as have a few others on this list serv in the same general realm and may be of help in the organization/data collection technical aspects.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Johnston said:


> These bees will be available at 1/2 the normal price. .


In other words, $40.00 for 5 frame nucs and $10.00 for queens? As long as the buyer agrees to the terms? I'd buy some of those and leave them in NY for the whole year.


----------

